# Banks



## Holsy7 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi guys. Forgive me if you have all read and replied to this kind of thread before and unless i'm being a complete idiot(quite likely) i couldn't see a sticky on it.

Looking to open an account tommorow. I have all relevant docs from my company and copies of my passport etc. I've heard its a long process and can be quite time consuming. I'm looking at a standard account for my salary to go into and then a credit card i can earn air miles on. I was thinking HSBC but NBD read quite well. Which one are better to deal with? i found HSBC quite useless back home in the UK hence the swap to Barclays premier. Just want something thats fairly straight forward(if such a thing). My basic salary is 15k p/m plus bonus which if hit would triple that amount. I'm not after a super duper premier service, just something with internet banking and the easiest and quickest way to transfer funds back to the UK each month. Also is there a credit system in Dubai? Obviously its about a 3 year history in the UK so i did wonder how they did background checks?

Many many thanks and apologies if this has been answered already,
Ben


----------



## GumbaGumba (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi


I have been told that HSBC here is worse than the UK. We opened one with ADCB mainly because a rep came to see us at the hotel and did all the work to open the account and because we get airmiles with Etihad.

GG


----------



## Holsy7 (Mar 10, 2013)

Yeah might steer clear of HSBC. Left a sour taste from my experience back home. i'm off to mall of emirates tommorow so i'll pop into a couple. Many thanks


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

I have an HSBC account. The service is not great, but the account was open in a day and i received cheques, bank pass and free credit card within a week. Also the internet banking works ok.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

de Mexicaan said:


> I have an HSBC account. The service is not great, but the account was open in a day and i received cheques, bank pass and free credit card within a week. Also the internet banking works ok.


Tried HSBC both here and Bahrain. Service levels leave a lot to be desired. In fact I'm still trying to close my Bahrain account as they say there could be outstanding charges due. Interesting as I left there over three and a half years ago and no transactions.

Gave up and went to Emirates NBD here. no issues and things run pretty smoothly if you can avoid using the counter services (always takes an age to get served for some reason even when there's no queue )


----------



## amaksoud (Jan 3, 2012)

HSBC has very few branches across UAE compared to other local banks......or at least this what I noticed. However the service might be better than other local banks.

HSBC does a background check world wide if you were a previous HSBC customer and if you are black listed in one country you will not be able to open an account in any other country.

Try ADCB or EmiratesNBD, both have a good branches network and Internet banking.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Emirates NBD came to see me in the office, and it was completely painless by Dubai standards. Quick, too.
Their online banking is quite good too (far better than RBS back in UK)

I think, in 10 months, i have only been to the branch once.

The only annoying thing is the constant phone calls offering all sorts of 'services' that i surely can't be without. (I can!)


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

vantage said:


> Emirates NBD came to see me in the office, and it was completely painless by Dubai standards. Quick, too.
> Their online banking is quite good too (far better than RBS back in UK)
> 
> I think, in 10 months, i have only been to the branch once.
> ...


You get these phone calls also from HSBC, and I suppose from any other bank too.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

I am a customer (victim) of three banks here and I happily share my ratings for your edification.
1. ADIB Prehistorically drowns in a metaphorical tarpit of paperwork and lack of English. 3/10
2. DIB Prehistorically drowns in a chaotic system where the system is perpetually 'down' and no one can understand English. The online system sort of works but is practically useless to someone who is used to a modern western system 2/10
3. HSBC where at face value everything 'works' but is chaotically badly designed, operated and maintained. The online banking 'works' but couldn't be less user friendly if they tried. At least the credit card is fee free and international transfers are relatively easy (once set up properly-for which you must refer to my comments about the system) If you are unfortunate enough to be a victim of theirs in your home country, you can remit for free (they say) 4/10

You are welcome


----------



## jk_1337 (Oct 25, 2012)

that's helpful wazza!

I'm also new in Dubai and was actually advised to setup an account with HSBC in Aus as well as Dubai for 'easy transfers' - that was pretty much the only reason given. But reading comments here and elsewhere on the forum backs up the claims I've heard from others about how bad HSBC is.

I've been advised to consider Emirates NBD (mainly due to the availability of ATMs).

I'm aware of Souqalmal.com for comparisons but it's not intuitive enough to allow for beneficial comparisons so it looks like word of mouth is a better option for now!


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

jk_1337 said:


> that's helpful wazza!
> 
> I'm also new in Dubai and was actually advised to setup an account with HSBC in Aus as well as Dubai for 'easy transfers' - that was pretty much the only reason given. But reading comments here and elsewhere on the forum backs up the claims I've heard from others about how bad HSBC is.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, I am sorry I cannot recommend a bank but it appears they are all sh*t
My wife is with Emirates NBD and her online banking has NEVER worked from day one despite visits to branch and (please don't ever bother trying by making) phone calls! She also has the added thrill of receiving up to TEN phone calls a day from the banks 'reps' trying to get her to take a credit card.
I had two peers who recommended the Natiaonal Bank of AD but I personally cannot comment. It is a dead loss and it ain't about to change.


----------



## jk_1337 (Oct 25, 2012)

******.
Makes me appreciate Australia's banks so much more!
Back home I was with Commonwealth Bank and they were great - never once had a problem.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Any opinions on Citibank?

Considering both their checking account and their Emirates Ultima or PremierMiles Elite card...


----------

